# Acela vs Northeast Regional Train? (Penn Station NY to Providence RI)



## erick-texas

Hi,

My wife and I are doing a trip in September from NY to Providence and we decided to go by train. We have never use the train in US and we were wondering which one is better Acela or Northeast Regional? Can someone point me out the differences?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian Battuello

Actually a very good question. The short answer is that the Northeast Regional is just fine. You can get a regular coach seat at a decent price, especially if you book early. You can sit in the quiet car (shhh), or even upgrade to "business class" for a nominal charge, which gets you a slightly larger seat, footrests, a curtain on the window and *one* free soda, whoopie. 

The Acela looks pretty, but they were never able to take advantage of its theoretical ability to hit 150 mph. There is one short stretch of track in Rhode Island (just before Providence, by coincidence) where they get it up to speed just because they can. The rest of the time it lumbers along like any other semi-commuter train. They make the schedule shorter mostly by skipping smaller stations. If you want to save 30 minutes and ride on a prettier train, by all means go for it, but it isn't necessary. 

Acela "First Class" is actually pretty nice. You get a significantly larger seat (but not lay flat, sadly). You get all the alcoholic drinks you want and some sort of actual meal included. But it is way more expensive and really only for people on generous expense accounts. 

Let us know if you have any specific questions, but you won't go wrong on a regional. Once you get past New Haven there is some really beautiful scenery, mostly beaches. Get seats on the shore side.


----------



## Brian Battuello

p.s. Amtrak uses a "bucket" system to set fares, so the price goes up dramatically as the train sells out. If you know your travel plans, book as early as possible for a really good price. Don't just show up at the station or try to book the night before, the prices can be through the roof. Unless you book some sort of special sale ticket, you can usually change your plans if needed, although it may cost more.


----------



## PVD

When the AM-1 cars got pretty shabby, the Acela seating was generally in better shape, but now he refreshed AM-1 cars are fine. Unless the specific schedule time or the small savings in trip length mean something, I'd go regional. If someone else is paying, or money is no object Acela FC is pretty nice. There was one trip some years ago, when I was bringing my mother to a memorial for her brother in law in Baltimore, and she was recovering from a broken hip, and meal times to medication was also important. Acela FC with really nice seating, giant bathrooms (easy to use with walker) and at seat meal service was perfect for that trip.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

For this trip, I would take the Northeast Regional, specifically because it does go slower. There is some lovely scenery as mentioned earlier, but the Acela can go too fast for you to appreciate it.

A couple of small stretches of beach next to the tracks, with people walking their dogs—I believe right around Old Saybrook. Ferries at the dock in New London. Then lots of boats before and after Mystic, and some more lovely scenery between Mystic and Providence.

Almost all the good scenery is on the right going north, so make sure you get seats on that side. You might want to book Business Class to make sure, since the crowd of people getting on coach in NYC will try to grab seats on that side.

If you ever go in the opposite direction—from NYC south—that would be a good time to try the Acela. You want to get through the NJ and PA stretch as fast as possible—both states have many lovely areas, but not on that train route.


----------



## Brian Battuello

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Almost all the good scenery is on the right going north, so make sure you get seats on that side. You might want to book Business Class to make sure, since the crowd of people getting on coach in NYC will try to grab seats on that side.



Your bag is getting heavy. Very heavy. So heavy that you need help getting on the train (work with me here). You go to the ticketed passenger lounge and find the redcap desk. You show the redcap how heavy your bag is and ask for help boarding the train. He puts your bag on a cart and you and it board first, about five minutes before the other passengers. You get a great seat. You give him $5 ($10 if the bag is really heavy). Works every time.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

I use redcaps all the time in PHL, and they are wonderful. Also have in BOS and CHI, and they were fine.

I don’t know how reliable they are in NYP, though? I was with someone once who needed a wheelchair to meet them at the train, and the conductor had called ahead, and there was nobody at the train. The conductor said it happens a lot there.

Also, not sure how easy they would be to find in such a large place? Maybe the new train hall will help.


----------



## PVD

I just usually ask at the desk for a "preboard" even if I have no bag issue. The redcaps are usually very happy to do it, since they can take you down at the same time as someone who actually has bags that needs help and make the extra tip. Lots of people get off in NYC that have come up from points South so seats are usually not a problem if you board early. At the same time lots of folks board at NYP.


----------



## JontyMort

Brian Battuello said:


> p.s. Amtrak uses a "bucket" system to set fares, so the price goes up dramatically as the train sells out. If you know your travel plans, book as early as possible for a really good price. Don't just show up at the station or try to book the night before, the prices can be through the roof. Unless you book some sort of special sale ticket, you can usually change your plans if needed, although it may cost more.


Furthermore, Amtrak have got a three-day sale at present - finishing tomorrow- with some good fares on both Regional and Acela. Worth a look.


----------



## Brian Battuello

Has anyone ever noticed if the number of points needed goes down during a sale? The number of points is loosely based on the cost, but usually points don't come with the same restrictions as sales.


----------



## Brian Battuello

And re redcaps, I've never had any problem finding them going onto a train, but coming off is more tricky. Often they do a run along the platform with an electric cart, but if you miss them they don't usually come back. Asking the conductor is a good idea. Asking for a "preboard" is just basically the same as my "heavy bag" humor, they are happy to do it for anyone. Just don't forget to tip!


----------



## Cal

JontyMort said:


> Furthermore, Amtrak have got a three-day sale at present - finishing tomorrow- with some good fares on both Regional and Acela. Worth a look.


Is there a link with details?


----------



## Brian Battuello

Just go to the Amtrak home page. Right at the top.

35% Off Summer Fares
Book by June 24 for Travel July 6 - September 30


----------



## Brian Battuello

Just keep in mind that the sale fares often come with stricter refund and change restrictions. Read the fine print before you buy.


----------



## zephyr17

The Acela is flat not worth the price, unless you are on an expense account or get a significant discount that brings it close to Regional fares. The schedule difference is negligible and the regular NE Regional coach seats are perfectly comfortable.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

zephyr17 said:


> The Acela is flat not worth the price, unless you are on an expense account or get a significant discount that brings it close to Regional fares. The schedule difference is negligible and the regular NE Regional coach seats are perfectly comfortable.


Or the Acela has the better time for your needs - with the reduced service. I'm taking Acela's both ways tomorrow between WIL and BAL because of the timings (and the BC price wasn't too much more than the NER's coach price when I booked). They have not returned the morning NERs that I used to take before the pandemic.


----------



## George Harris

New York to New Haven, in particular and much of the line all the way to Boston was built with such close track centers that the tilt mechanism used to get higher speed on curves with comfort has to be disabled, negating much of the advantages of having such a system at all.


----------



## Dakota 400

Brian Battuello said:


> I've never had any problem finding them going onto a train, but coming off is more tricky. Often they do a run along the platform with an electric cart, but if you miss them they don't usually come back.



I almost had that experience at Washington. My sleeper was the first one in the consist on the Silver Meteor. The Red Caps started at the last sleeper and was full when they reached my car. One of the gentlemen said that he would return. It took awhile, but he did. And, the entire time while I was waiting my SCA remained with me which I was surprised that he did. (It was January in a rainy cold Washington and it was cold and uncomfortable for us waiting on the platform. I had a very good SCA and had given him a generous tip.)


----------



## jis

George Harris said:


> New York to New Haven, in particular and much of the line all the way to Boston was built with such close track centers that the tilt mechanism used to get higher speed on curves with comfort has to be disabled, negating much of the advantages of having such a system at all.


The tilt system is no longer disabled between NY and New Haven.


----------

